# Staying in Gold Coast - SEPTEMBER



## Loz (May 1, 2009)

heya is anybody staying in gold coast australia in september? i'm being an au pair and wouldnt mind knowing a few people before i go. Cheers xxx


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You may not find too many posting here Loz but it is certainly a popular location with younger people, both Aussies and travellers.

If you get some time off from the Au pairing, you'll find most travellers hanging about in Surfers Paradise, kind of GC central and up around Broadbeach area which is a couple of kilometres along the beach.

I imagine it could be hard getting out to meet other travellers if you're tied down a bit with duties but one place that could be good to try would be Surf Life Saving Clubs - plenty of those on GC and with new beach season not far away from September, you may even want to look at joining a club, doing some training and learning of a major Aussie culture and they have a good friendship/socialising culture.

Not much in way of culture generally on GC though.


----------

